# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Turquía también apuesta por la energía del átomo

## F. Lázaro

Otro país más se une al club. Siempre y cuando sea con fines energéticos y se construya con los parámetros de seguridad adecuados... perfecto.




> *Luz verde a la primera central nuclear turca* 
> 
> Martes, 21 Abril 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Turquía ha confirmado la construcción de su primera central nuclear en el emplazamiento de Akkuyu, en la provincia de Mersin (costa del mediterráneo). Rusia será la encargada de construir este reactor de 1.200 MWe, que se espera entre en servicio en 2020.
> 
> El Ministro turco de Energía, Taner Yildiz, y el Director general de la agencia rusa de energía atómica (ROSATOM), Serguei Kirienko, participaron en una ceremonia el pasado 14 de abril donde coloraron la primera piedra de la central de Akkuyu, si bien la construcción comenzará a lo largo de éste o del próximo año.
> ...

----------

Jonasino (23-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Y mira que Turquia está en una zona mas bien animada sismicamente hablando. Pero todo es cuestión de proyectar con las medidas correctoras adecuadas y construir de acuerdo con el proyecto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

En la zona en la que está Turquía y con la inestabilidad política de ese país es un riego muy alto. Como en algunos otros.
 Cualquier día hay una nueva desgracia.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Turquía comenzará a construir su primera planta nuclear
> 
> Lugar: Turquía
> Duración: 10 años.
> Presupuesto: 20,000 millones de dólares
> Encargados de llevar el proyecto: Rosatom
> 
> Turquia
> Editorial LíderDeProyecto.com
> ...


Fuente: http://www.liderdeproyecto.com/megap...r_turquia.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

> La planta será compuesta por 4 unidades que permitirán generar cerca de *treinta y cinco billones de kilovatios por hora* de electricidad al año


*¿35 billones de KWh?* Sí que son buenos esos reactores rusos, ójala... sería el mayor avance en la historia de la humanidad  :Wink:  :Embarrassment: 

Ay esos errores de traducción, que el billion anglo/americano no es lo mismo que el billón español. *35.000 Gwh al año ya es otra cosa*.

----------

Jonasino (24-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> *¿35 billones de KWh?* Sí que son buenos esos reactores rusos, ójala... sería el mayor avance en la historia de la humanidad 
> 
> Ay esos errores de traducción, que el billion anglo/americano no es lo mismo que el billón español. *35.000 Gwh al año ya es otra cosa*.


Tienes mas razón que un santo, por decir algo. Cuando leí la noticia ni mi fijé y la copié tal cual. Lo siento. Mil gracias

----------


## F. Lázaro

No tienes que sentir nada jeje. Es que cuando he visto lo de los 35 billones de KWh me he quedado con los ojos como platos...

----------

